# Help with a GRF rescue in progress?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not quite sure where this thread belongs and hope that someone here will help place it correctly: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-good-home-new-orleans-area.html#post2397674.

There is interest from a GRF member in Michigan, if transport can be arranged.

Thank you.
Lucy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in SE MI by fozziesmom but if this works out and people can get him 500-600 miles from Michigan I would be more than willing to go get him and bring him the rest of the way. Just pm me , driving that far is relaxation for me


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bumping up

Im a little too far north to help out but Im hoping this works out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

A bit out of the way here also. 
That would be great if this transport could happen


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also bumping up, I'm too far west to be of any help!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump bump, can't hurt to be prepared if a decision is made..........


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am too far East, but am keeping EVERYTHING crossed that this works out!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just stopping in to see if there's been any progress.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Not so far, Joyce. I just PM'd the OP, to make sure that this guy is really interested. What a great group of people you are!!!!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I live in northern Illinois, if I can be of any help this next week let me know. It seems to me that we'll probably have more trouble locating people in the SE who are willing to help out. Too bad I don't live in Baton Rouge anymore. :/


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

bumping up
:yipee:


----------

